# Got Some Vm 4 And Menthol Ice



## elvin119 (1/8/14)

Thank you @Oupa

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/14)

elvin119 said:


> Thank you @Oupa
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk


 
The Menthol Ice should have been the 30ml bottle!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

And you forgot the coconut concentrate to add to the MI

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/8/14)

Also got VM4 but waiting for it to steep.
Please let us know how you find the VM4


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Also got VM4 but waiting for it to steep.
> Let us know your impressions



I admire your patience to let juice steep


----------



## elvin119 (1/8/14)

Must it steep first? How long? Its not what I expected though. 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Im getting my bottle of menthol ice tomorrow. If i add coconut concentrate to it how many drops will i have to add lets say 3ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/8/14)

@elvin119, normally a week or 2 should do the trick.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

VapeSnow said:


> Im getting my bottle of menthol ice tomorrow. If i add coconut concentrate to it how many drops will i have to add lets say 3ml.


 
When I started I would add a drop per 1ml but currently I need more coconut and I add about 15 drops to 6ml's. Start low and increase as you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (2/8/14)

Thx Rob. That helps a lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

